# Myślisz, że wiesz wszystko...



## audiolaik

Witam

Z racji wykonywanego zawodu (lektor) jestem "zmuszony" podróżować do różnych firm i instytucji w celu pomocy pracownikom w "podnoszeniu" kwalifikacji zawodowych. Niedawno, będąc w salonie meblowym, dostrzegłem ulotkę reklamującą produkty pewnej firmy, na której widniał następujący slogan:



> Myślisz, że wiesz wszystko...


 
Poniżej tego hasła widniało tłumaczenie w języku angielskim:



> Do you think, you know everything...


 
Pierwsza rzecz, jaka mnie zdziwiła to użycie przecinka. Według mojej skromnej wiedzy przecinek w tym miejscu jest zbędny, aczkolwiek mogę się mylić. Druga sprawa to konstrukcja pytająca w tłumaczeniu. Zdanie wyjściowe, przynajmniej dla mnie, brzmi jak twierdzenie (troszkę ironiczne zresztą). Czy nie lepiej byłoby użyć kostrukcji twierdzącej?

"_You think you know everything..._"

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!

Audiolaik


----------



## BezierCurve

Jak na moją ograniczoną znajomość języka, to lepiej. I bez przecinka. Ewentualnie też:

 "So, you think you know everything..." / "So, you thought you knew everything..."


----------



## Faycelina

Moja skromna wiedza z angielskiego również każe mi tak myśleć. Ale pewnie tłumacz z ulotki wiedział lepiej


----------



## Aerio

You can get rid of the comma, almost no one would bat an eye.
If you keep it, it's all the same really.

_So you think you know everything?_
_So, you think you know everything?_

Had they done this, a comma would be preferred I feel:

_You think you know everything, don't you?_


----------



## majlo

Jak dla mnie przecinek w wyrażeniu "Do you think, you know everything..." jest po prostu kalką z polskiego, gdzie przecinek jest uzasadniony. 

Inwersja natomiast może jakimś rażącym błędem nie jest, ale stylistycznie lepiej pasowałby szyk zdania twierdzącego; no chyba że dalej jest coś jeszcze napisane na ulotce, co uzasadniałoby szyk zdania pytającego. 

Nie wiem, co o tym myślicie, ale wydaje mi się, że mamy po prostu do czynienia z domorosłym tłumaczem.


----------



## audiolaik

majlo said:


> no chyba że dalej jest coś jeszcze napisane na ulotce, co uzasadniałoby szyk zdania pytającego.


 
Dalej to już były ładne meble. 



majlo said:


> Nie wiem, co o tym myślicie, ale wydaje mi się, że mamy po prostu do czynienia z domorosłym tłumaczem.


 
W pełni się z Tobą zgadzam. Sporo można się "dowiedzieć" czytając różnego typu ulotki, foldery czy broszury w wersji angielskiej, tłumaczonej najczęściej przez "panią Krysię z sekretariatu", która uczyła się angielskiego w liceum.

Pozdrawiam

Audiolaik


----------



## majlo

audiolaik said:


> tłumaczonej najczęściej przez "panią Krysię z sekretariatu", która uczyła się angielskiego w liceum.



Dokładnie. Kolega wysłał mi kiedyś takiego mmsa:

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5286/43230337.jpg

Podobno całkiem dobra restauracja.


----------



## majlo

Another one: 
http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/4653/200911251427436e796b60.jpg


----------



## Slovianka

"





majlo said:


> Dokładnie. Kolega wysłał mi kiedyś takiego mmsa:"
> 
> Do osób uczących sie języka polskiego:
> 
> Poprawnie - kolega wysłał mi  - kogo, co? - taki mms (czyli biernik, a nie dopełniacz).
> W ostatnich latach bardzo często, niepoprawnie, dopełniacz jest stosowany w miejscach, gdzie powinien znaleźć się rzeczownik w bierniku.
> 
> "Dokładnie" przy tym, to już pół biedy.
> (przepraszam)


----------



## majlo

Błąd, który popełniam notorycznie i którego nie mogę niestety wyrugować. Jesteś już chyba trzecią osobą, która mi na to zwraca uwagę.  Może kiedyś w końcu "załapię".


----------



## przemo84

Jesteście w błędzie 

Według najnowszego wydania słownika ortograficznego PWN biernik od  wyrazu _SMS_ [wiadomość] to *SMS* lub *SMS-a*.

Więc można *wysyłać SMS* jak i *wysyłać SMS-a*.

Parę tygodni temu o tym prof. Miodek mówił w "Słowniku polsko-polskim".

Więc przez analogię wydaje mi się, że identyczna sytuacja jest z MMS-em.


----------



## majlo

Uff, kamień z serca. 
Tak na poważnie, tyczy się to tylko SMS-a? Czy innych słów też? Na przykład: _przepraszam za *offtop *_czy *offtopa*?


----------



## przemo84

to już sprawdź w słowniku, ale wiem, że nie wszystkich słów

Bo można się spotkać też z takimi oto formami mówionymi, z których tylko 1 jest poprawna:

wysyłać mejl 
wysyłać mejla 

EDIT:



majlo said:


> Uff, kamień z serca.
> Tak na poważnie, tyczy się to tylko SMS-a? Czy innych słów też? Na przykład: _przepraszam za *offtop  *_czy *offtopa *?


 Tu bym się kierował ku pierwszej opcji, bo wyraz jest pochodzenia obcego i nie jest na tyle zadomowiony w języku polskim, by miał dopuszczalną formę biernika z końcówką _-a_


----------



## Slovianka

To ciekawe, nie wiedziałam


----------



## przemo84

Slovianka said:


> To ciekawe, nie wiedziałam



Akurat nasz język w miarę szybko ewoluuje. 

Kiedyś nie można było powiedzieć "jechał będę" [chodzi mi o szyk wyrazów], a dziś już jest to dozwolone.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

majlo said:


> Uff, kamień z serca.
> Tak na poważnie, tyczy się to tylko SMS-a? Czy innych słów też? Na przykład: _przepraszam za *offtop *_czy *offtopa*?


Znalazłem takie wypracowanie (po angielsku) na ŧen temat, które może coś wyjaśni.


----------



## Slovianka

Zajrzałam. Można to nazwać artykułem lub pracą, ale nie wypracowaniem. Myślę, że będzie ciekawe - fajnie, że zamieściłeś.


----------



## Thomas1

Sorry Audio za _oftopika_. 

Do tematu głównego mogę dodać skromne, aczkolwiek również pozatematowe: 
_We ask erasure of your shoe very.
We thank._
Kiedyś znalazłem w skrzynce.


przemo84 said:


> to już sprawdź w słowniku, ale wiem, że nie wszystkich słów
> 
> Bo można się spotkać też z takimi oto formami mówionymi, z których tylko 1 jest poprawna:
> 
> wysyłać mejl
> wysyłać mejla
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Tu bym się kierował ku pierwszej opcji, bo wyraz jest pochodzenia obcego i nie jest na tyle zadomowiony w języku polskim, by miał dopuszczalną formę biernika z końcówką _-a_


Czy _wysłać mejla_ to aby na pewno błąd?
Forma znajduje się m.in. w:
*Poprawnie po polsku: poradnik językowy PWN Autorzy Aleksandra Kubiak-Sokół*

*Rozprawy Komisji Językowej, Tom 33 Autorzy Wrocławskie Towarzystwo Naukowe. Komisja Językowa*

Mniejsza o to jaki to przypadek, ale w języku mówionym dawno już nie słyszałem _wysłać mejl_.

EDIT: coś co znalazłem w swoim PWN-ie:e-mail ‹skr. ang. electronic mail›
1. inform. «poczta elektroniczna» p.  poczta w zn. 1:
 Wysłać wiadomość e-mailem.
2. «wiadomość wysłana pocztą elektroniczną»
 Odebrać e-mail.
 Odpowiedzieć na e-mail.
3. «adres użytkownika poczty elektronicznej»
 Podać swój e-mail.
wym. i-mejl • m I, D. -a; lm MB. -e, D. -i a. -ów; w zn.1 lp B.=M.; w zn. 2, 3 lp *B.=M. a. D.*
[moje podkreślenie i pogrubienie]​Mimo że jest mejlować, to formy mejl mój słownik nie ma.


----------

